# Fleischmann or North American Trains?



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm toying with a layout idea of post war Berlin/pre Berlin Wall perhaps. I was also considering incorporating The Berlin Airlift into my layout. The situation I have is if I'm going to build this layout, I feel I would need to have European trains in order to bring realism to my design. The nearest dealer for either Fleischmann or Marklin trains is in British Columbia, not that this is a big problem for me. I'd always like to support my local hobby shop as many would like to do. I'll do some more research & use layout simulators to get some ideas. I'm trying not to turn this into a train wreck before it starts.

You're help is appreciated 
Thanks :cAnada:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are doing a Berlin theme then you would have to go European trains. Doable
but not a lot of choices of equipment as compared to north American trains. Doing
European trains would be hard for me because I do not know anything about them.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. There is a huge range of European locomotives and rolling stock available from manufacturers like Roco, Fleischmann, Rivarossi, Piko, Bachmann, Brawa and probably others.
All the above manufacture mainly 2-rail DC or DCC versions but Marklin is 3-rail or correctly "Stud contact" and uses AC current or it's own digital system so the choice of prototypes is limited to Marklin or special versions by the manufacturers above.
The 2-rail versions above use normal track and controllers but Marklin has it's own track and controllers. Markin items will not run on 2-rail track but they make 2-rail versions of some of their products under the Trix name.
If you want East European models for your Berlin based layout then Piko is the brand to go for.
Most European models use the deeper flange standards so will need code 100 track and not the code 83 used for RP25 wheel standards.
Hope this helps.
Regards, Colin.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I,ve always been indecisive when I decided to get into this hobby. I keep changing my mind when it comes to layouts. I have "the kid in the candy store" mentality. I want this, this & this, when it comes to structures etc. My brother has a Fleischmann train I could use. I,ve mentioned his train in past posts. I'll keep Piko in mind though. I used to subscribe to newsletters from model railroader & when I noticed model railroads go to war, it got me thinking about all the possibilities.

Thanks


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Since your layout is being considered as be in Berlin, plan to do double turntable like this one?










There is cool website based on this but in German - Hamburg-Altona turntables

It even have detailed rails.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I was browsing the forum earlier today about Brawa products, when I came across a post by a another modeler doing a European layout as I'd like to do. He mentions that with stores dealing in European trains, ordering something online may take up to a year if it isn't in stock. I know we can expect things to be out of stock, but I forgot about a possible long delay on whatever I order online. I'm looking at a Fleischmann ac set in the era I want to plan my layout. Its listed at eurorail hobbies website as being out of stock. I'm now checking the Fleischmann website to see if the set I want is discontinued. I can build my layout, except it'll suck waiting for the train to arrive if that is the case.


----------

